# what i woke up to



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

woke up this morning to this








that is 32 veiled cameleon eggs

here is momma & poppa









and heres a shot of what my incubator looks like right now









only one of those containers was not filled by my veiled i have a small clutch of fischers chameleons eggs in there as well, my veileds first clutch was only 13 eggs and of that 11 made it and are in the beginning phases of hatching as we speak i was quite suprised to see 32 eggs in this clutch so once babies hatch and have benn given time to grow a bit i will be selling them CHEAP in the buy & sell section


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fantastic job


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice job. i want some


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thats f*cking awesome. good luck hatching/raising

what do you plan to do with the offspring


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats! How are Momma and Papa doing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

That's awesome









I've always liked those Old World chameleons.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet

and when they come up for sale throw me a pm


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys Momma & poppa are both doing fine momma's a little tired she started diggin last night at 8 and finshed up at around 11 o'clock this morning she is looking very thin now though i cant wait till she gets hungry so i can give her a good gutloading

I plan on selling the babies the first clutch i got from her is in the process of hatching now so once th babies are ready they will be for sale in the canadaian classifieds sectionand for a good price


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice, just how long do the eggs take to hatch? I had my vields lay eggs a few different times but the eggs always dehydrated before they hatched out


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome !


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> Nice, just how long do the eggs take to hatch? I had my vields lay eggs a few different times but the eggs always dehydrated before they hatched out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the usual time is around 6 moths give or take what were u using as an incubation media it may have been to dry also the incubation temps for chameleons is somewhat lower than many things so overheating may have been an issue


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is awesome... sucks that they take 6 months to hatch though


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

i want two


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man, hope they all make it, you could make some sweet moolah sellin them


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

00nothing said:


> the usual time is around 6 moths give or take what were u using as an incubation media it may have been to dry also the incubation temps for chameleons is somewhat lower than many things so overheating may have been an issue
> [snapback]820005[/snapback]​


I was using vermiculite, it just dried out and I didnt notice, they looked fine but when I saw it was dry I picked one up and the under side was sunken in on all of them. it happened to me twice after about 3 months so I gave up and didnt mess with the eggs after that. I had no problems with the snakes but the chameleons were a bit too delicate for me to hatch


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

congrats man, Well theres deffinatly proof that the advice you gave me is right! I should be getting mine in the next couple of days so now i have a target to beat!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> congrats man, Well theres deffinatly proof that the advice you gave me is right! I should be getting mine in the next couple of days so now i have a target to beat!
> [snapback]821456[/snapback]​


lol good stuff are u gonna shoot for getting pair, if i remeber correctly u are looking at a fairly large enclosure so u could get away with permanent housing with a temp setup to allow rest during and after egg laying


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> I was using vermiculite, it just dried out and I didnt notice, they looked fine but when I saw it was dry I picked one up and the under side was sunken in on all of them. it happened to me twice after about 3 months so I gave up and didnt mess with the eggs after that. I had no problems with the snakes but the chameleons were a bit too delicate for me to hatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm even after 6 months my vermiculite is still some what moist something sounds a little off i know when i do mine i soak the vermiculite to the point where i can almost squeeze out water and i tend to keep the incubator humidity in the low to mid 70's


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i will buy one


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, youve got some money on your way!!!!!


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

looks good. Barrie isnt far from me I might have to pick one up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet.

Congrats dude.

Best of luck to ya!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wow congrats!!! 
fun time, good lucks, dad!


----------

